# Been Enjoying Coffee Lately…



## jw (Oct 22, 2022)

So I’ve grown up never really drinking coffee til I was in my 30s. Even up until a few months ago, to me, coffee was coffee, and had no idea coffee could be really enjoyable _merely_ for the taste itself. Then I tried some freshly ground beans using a pour-over method, and I guess I’ve gone complete hipster. That noted, I’ve found that my sleep is less when I’ve indulged coffee in the evenings. Wondering if any of you know of some decent tasting decaf that might make for an occasional and okay evening cup?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Polanus1561 (Oct 22, 2022)

No love for tea?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Oct 22, 2022)

John Yap said:


> No love for tea?


Black and iced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Oct 22, 2022)

jw said:


> So I’ve grown up never really drinking coffee til I was in my 30s. Even up until a few months ago, to me, coffee was coffee, and had no idea coffee could be really enjoyable _merely_ for the taste itself. Then I tried some freshly ground beans using a pour-over method, and I guess I’ve gone complete hipster. That noted, I’ve found that my sleep is less when I’ve indulged coffee in the evenings. Wondering if any of you know of some decent tasting decaf that might make for an occasional and okay evening cup?


roast your own. I use a toaster oven dedicated to the purpose. I prefer Ethiopian coffees. You can use an air popper or heat gun too.


----------



## davejonescue (Oct 22, 2022)

Any of the major brands are going to have good decafs; Folders, Nescafe, Maxwell House. When choosing an instant, stick with these 3 or possibly Tasters Choice. Thats really one of the only things you cant go store-brand on is instant coffee. Now that there are Keurigs, I use a reusable cup, buy the Cafe Bustelo grounds, and drip me single cups at work. They make an instant too, but you cant find it everywhere. If you get one of those, pretty much skies the limit as even Wal-Mart carries Dunkin, McDonalds, Starbucks, and the list goes on in grounds. Just get the $5 reusable Keurig cups, dont waste your money on pre-packaged pods. What ever you do, don't start using cream and sugar in your coffee. Why, because it will make it taste like candy, and you will become dependent on it to drink it. This adds unneeded sugar and calories to your diet, especially if you are or become an all-day drinker like I am. While decafs are good, if you partake regularly, you will build a tolerance to coffee in which you can enjoy all day, stop drinking around 9 or 10, and go to sleep like a baby by 11pm or midnight. But I have been drinking coffee since 14 and I am 40 now; so it takes a bit. But, again, you cant go cheap on coffee if its instant; the drip doesnt really matter much; but cheap instants are void of the kick you will get with name brand brews. This goes for decaf as well.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 22, 2022)

Logically, you could get what you like, say a medium-roast Sumatra from your favorite small-batch coffee company in their decaf offering. But I haven't found this to work -- and coffee smells best to me in the evening. I drink my current fav before 3 p.m. and scowl at my husband who drinks whatever he likes day or nite.


----------



## JimmyH (Oct 22, 2022)

Peet's Half-Caf Arabian Mocha-Java Dark Roast Coffee | Peet's Coffee


The world’s most famous blend, created with Java and Arabian mocha beans long before coffee was widely grown. Dark roasted to bring out notes of cocoa, port, and cardamom. Subscribers always get free shipping and up to 10% off all orders!




www.peets.com




Good stuff, not decaf, but not high test either. In between.


----------

